# Squirrels



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

Looking for a place to take my seven year old son squirrel
hunting on Saturday....He's got an apprentice license and 
he's ready to go.
Anyone know of some public property thats got some 
squirrel action within an hour or so from Canton ??

Thanks


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i have always done pretty good at westbranch, there are plenty of areas of od cable line rd, between rock springs rd and i believe 14


----------

